# Attended Two Parties With Almost NO Anxiety



## Jolese (Jan 4, 2005)

Normally saying the word "party" to me can elicit feelings of pure terror. Right away the thoughts come to mind of having to be around others and being tongue tied, and feeling awkward and not quite knowing what to do and just making a complete fool of myself. But due to practice in attending such events, I'm getting more and more used to social events. It's a good feeling to not be as much of a slave to my anxiety.


----------



## guitargal (Jul 10, 2006)

How did you "practice" such events?


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Good for you Jolese! I wish i could go to parties without having to drink at least a sixpack :drunk


----------



## funkypresident (Sep 17, 2005)

ShyFX said:


> Good for you Jolese! I wish i could go to parties without having to drink at least a sixpack :drunk


Haha, tell me about it. Gotta have beer even around a little gathering. :drunk


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

guitargal said:


> How did you "practice" such events?


by attending them, he said it


----------



## cicada (Aug 25, 2005)

Way to go, Jolese! It just shows that hard work pays off.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

Congratulations! I can relate to this, as I have been attending parties more often myself. I am actually at a point where I think I have a normal level of anxiety (as compared to most). It really is very empowering and fun to just socialize and learn new things.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Great to hear!


----------

